# Bailey fest 2012!!!!



## Jefe (Jul 27, 2007)

Great weekend! Big thanks Ian, American Whitewater, Oscar Blues, Confluence kayaks, the land owner that let us all camp in his field and the many other sponsors that helped make this event possible. Time to start the count down for the fourth annual Bailey fest! Remember none of this is possible without all the sponsors. If you won a prize of some sort you should thank the manufacturer for supporting Bailey fest! A Email or phone call thanking them for supporting events such as Bailey fest will help keep this event going. Thanks again Ian for making it happen.


----------



## justin.payne (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree. Who should we email from denver water thanking them for the cranked up release?


----------



## wheretheriverflows (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you for getting this thread started! What a great weekend - thanks again to Ian and all the people involved in making this festival so amazing! Great to see so many familiar faces out there!


----------



## teletumbler (Jun 2, 2005)

The flood of lost gear posts this morning speaks to how awesome a weekend it was. Great job on the Foamy course Ian! 

Thanks again Ian for all the hard work making this happen. SYOTR


----------



## canton (Oct 12, 2007)

An awesome event. Ian the amount of work and effort you put in to make Bailey Fest happen just can't be over appreciated. Thanks so much.
Adam


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

Ian Rocks!!!
I/we would love an update... how many in attendance? (It seemed like a lot more people camping this year)
Also if any body has updates on those injured, it would be great to know that they are doing well ( as well as can be at least).


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

If I was the landowner, I’d be bothered about the vehicle traffic in muddy areas of the camping meadow.

Some of the damage could be reduced if there was a designated launch site at the camp. The ford at the upper end of the meadow is ideal for a put-in.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

The landowner was around while some of us were helping to clean up the party. I heard he was pretty psyched about the event so I wouldn't worry about it.

It was great to see so many familiar faces and people having a good time. I'll never forget peeling into the eddy above Supermax on Saturday, looking over my shoulder and seeing the banks just blanketed with people and a guy walking across the slackline over the middle of the rapid! 

Big thanks to Ian and all the sponsors and volunteers that helped out. 

Now if someone would just find my lost black Shred Ready helmet...


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

where can i find pics?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Bailey Fest was awesome!

I'd guess we had 250 people camping Saturday night. We signed up 48 AW memberships. The foamie race was a riot! We filled the new north meadow campground. 

The landowner requested the traffic pattern we used at camp and he was happy with the results. The meadow had a big event a month ago and you couldn't tell when we showed up.

Huge thanks to all who helped out! 

See you next year!

Check into the world kayak photo and video comp for pics.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

The Bailey Fest landowner called. He said he scoured the Fest site and all he found was a plastic fork. He was impressed by how clean we left the grounds and was looking forward to next year. 

Thanks to all the folks who cleaned up!


----------



## softbr12 (Apr 1, 2011)

Not sure who to thank, for the perfect rope throw to head, but a great arm!
For those seeking carnage, here is the link that several folks requested. Not my best day... Long Swim on Super Max and Tampax @ Bailey Fest 2012 - YouTube

Sid, I have to be honest. I do not miss the T-Shirt.


----------



## tskoe23 (Jun 19, 2010)

Bailey fest '012!


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

Shaky and poor video, but still outta give you a chuckle.

A fine line on Supermax, Bailey - YouTube


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

How do you misplace your helmet???

No footage, I swam at mystery eddy....bootie beer completed.

Ian, thanks again, great festival! Next year add on 4-falls course into the supermax course for foamys?


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Good form, Ian. Rock on and everyone, keep those videos coming!


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

I am in awe of you, Ian and all the folks who helped at BaileyFest. Golden River Sports was proud to be a sponsor and we look forward to doing the same in 2013. I would love to see more videos and pics! 

Foamy course ROCKED!


----------



## glcasson21 (Apr 16, 2009)

great success!!!!


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Ian- Thanks bro. Everybody- Thanks for keeping it clean at camp so we can continue
having the festivities on the ranch I grew up on. I spoke with Bart (landowner) and he was once again impressed with our peer group and pleased as pie about our minimal impact on site. On another note- the dogs that get tied up all day at camp, rush passersby and bark incessantly- they are the reason for the "ban", that and the owners who don't pick up the doo. So-nobody likes obnoxious animals(kids, adults, dogs), train em or leave em at home instead of torturing your fellow boaters, else we retaliate!
BTW its still 468..... goin?


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

On another note- next year can we shake up the raffle tix better? or maybe enact a one prize per person rule? I heard several people gripe about how 3 people won 2x each...kinda funny.


----------



## wheretheriverflows (Mar 4, 2010)

badswimmer said:


> Ian- Thanks bro. Everybody- Thanks for keeping it clean at camp so we can continue
> having the festivities on the ranch I grew up on. I spoke with Bart (landowner) and he was once again impressed with our peer group and pleased as pie about our minimal impact on site. On another note- the dogs that get tied up all day at camp, rush passersby and bark incessantly- they are the reason for the "ban", that and the owners who don't pick up the doo. So-nobody likes obnoxious animals(kids, adults, dogs), train em or leave em at home instead of torturing your fellow boaters, else we retaliate!
> BTW its still 468..... goin?


Jake, 
Great talking with you late Sunday afternoon - amazing how a day on Bailey can make me appreciate sitting on the grass in the afternoon sun shooting the bullsh*t. Keep running the sh*t and keep Stafford in line! 
Hopefully see you around. 
Cheers, Mark.


----------



## Opes (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for putting this on. Quite the event. Im from KC and it was well worth the drive. Can't wait to come back!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback Jake. A couple of folks won more than once, but those folks also bought a lot more tickets too. Its just statistics, and it seemed unfair to not reward folks who paid in fair and sqaure with a double win. I'll do some thinking next year on set up though...



badswimmer said:


> On another note- next year can we shake up the raffle tix better? or maybe enact a one prize per person rule? I heard several people gripe about how 3 people won 2x each...kinda funny.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Thanks for the feedback Jake. A couple of folks won more than once, but those folks also bought a lot more tickets too. Its just statistics, and it seemed unfair to not reward folks who paid in fair and sqaure with a double win. I'll do some thinking next year on set up though...


My foamy decided to do a little freestyle in the bottom hole after having a substantial lead. I demand punishment! That foamy is under house arrest and then only allowed to paddle lakes until he learns his place in a creek race.


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> The Bailey Fest landowner called. He said he scoured the Fest site and all he found was a plastic fork. He was impressed by how clean we left the grounds and was looking forward to next year.
> 
> Thanks to all the folks who cleaned up!


That is awesome! Thank you everyone. Great weekend!


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on. Where are the rest of those videos? If I had been wearing my GoPro at the time I could show you my stellar missed-boof-line to undercut-rock-splat to missed-roll to smeared-on-a-rock to thankfully-not-swimming-the-rest-of-it move. 

Excellent show Ian.


----------



## tskoe23 (Jun 19, 2010)

North Fork of the South Platte Killers - YouTube


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

blutzski said:


> Come on. Where are the rest of those videos? If I had been wearing my GoPro at the time I could show you my stellar missed-boof-line to undercut-rock-splat to missed-roll to smeared-on-a-rock to thankfully-not-swimming-the-rest-of-it move.
> 
> Excellent show Ian.


Well, get back in there with that camera.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice vid, tskoe23.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

Here are a few pictures I took over the weekend... let me know what you think! Enjoy:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...5240540&type=1


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

really awesome pic man!! it was a great weekend. thanks again to all that made it happen.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

It was such a great weekend! The amount of work that has gone into making this event happen is unbelievable! Every year, as I start to get excited about Bailey Fest I picture Ian standing on a picnic table at the TO, fist in the air, shouting, "TURN IT ON!!" Ian, you never disappoint and always create an event that supports the community at large. Thank you. Thanks also to AW and the long list of sponsers. The countdown to BF 2013 has definitely already begun!!!

TURN IT ON!!!!!!!!


----------



## willsn (Apr 19, 2011)

Seems like the boat-less Tampax run is getting more popular...


IMG_6337-2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMG_6382-2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome shots of the tampax waterslide move!

Folks, I need some good pics pronto. If you have good pics of supermax, the camp party, the foamie race, the slackline at supermax and the crowd at supermax PM me or post them up. I want to get some pics to a couple of the sponsors to put on their blog.

Thanks!


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

*Baileyfest Photos*

A few photos of:
Rafters
S-Turn Madness
The clean part of the yellow boat's line
Chillin' in domeland
Heroic pinned boat extraction
No paddle boof in domeland

Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out the Supermax Showdown Intro Video. 

Supermax Showdown Intro - YouTube

It's the video we kicked of the Showdown with at the event. Props to Kevin for making the video.


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

*Boof contest*

Stellar weekend. Thanks to Ian, the sponsors, and everyone else who made it happen.

Here are a few of the shots I got this weekend. If you want a copy of any PM me your email.









Jmack in supermax









Josh Davis









Drew Fischer









Didn't catch this guys name. I think this was lap 12 for him.


















Jmack again.









Ian boofing down tampax









The Johns


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Few more of the day, plus some carnage!









Good showing from all of the ladies!









Slackline Ninja









Tony M









Lucas setting up to grab some shots at Supermax



























Thanks for posting your gopro version of this. Good stuff.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Those are AWESOME!


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

John- those shots are awesome, and not just because I'm in them.

Cheers to Ian for putting on pretty much the best kayaking (and rafting) event...ever. Gore is going to have a hard time measuring up this coming weekend.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Usually, I take about a million pictures...which yields a couple good shots...this year, I took very few, regrettably...which yielded, well, not much in the way of quality, but thought I would post a few anyway.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Oops, I forgot this guy...his abs were off the hook, although his personality was a little vanilla...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Great pics folks! I will PM to get a couple of them. Love the riverboarder shot... I saw that line... he got a sick boof off the hump, subbed out sooo deep and then got raked over the rocks on the last drop.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Several folks who didn't pay at the fest wanted to pay me later. If you did not pay $20 entry fee at the fest, send me a check for $20 to...

Ian Foley
1524 South Fillmore Street
Denver, CO 80210

FYI, I don't make any money on the Fest, nor do I intend to in the future. Everything I bring in goes to cover costs, but more gear (tents, foamie race, extension cords etc), and eventually after we get over breaking even hump, a donation to AW. This is OUR fest, so do your part to support it if you came and didn't pay. 

Thanks!


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hopefully Heise gave you money from me and Nate. He had a look in his eye like he was gonna spend it on Philly cheese steaks. I heard he drove out of the fest yelling I'm rich bitches!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Got your money from Heise. Thankfully that look didn't make him stray!

Also... another thought... we had several injuries this year, and lots of carnage at supermax. I'd encourage all paddlers to make safety at the Fest a top priority. Walk if your gut tells you to. Make sure you have a good helmet... I would personally recommend full face. The three major injuries at the fest were stitches to the forehead and nose, broken jaw, and head injury / concussion. A full face helmet would have probably minimized the first two. A good fitting and energy absorbing helmet (I think sweet is the best here...) can help minimize concussion potential.

Also... if you are spectating... set yourself up for safety. If you are standing at the river left eddy at the crux of supermax, you should be ready to grab boats that come over that way if they need help. Also, if you are at tampax, its good to have someone at the second to last hole to pull people out of surfs. We had several good saves this past weekend, but we also missed a couple because folks weren't ready to act.

If you are on the bank spectating, always have a rope in your hand. If you are at the bottom of tampax, try to set up to collect gear as it comes down. 

Great job by many rescuers this past weekend.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

"Didn't catch this guys name. I think this was lap 12 for him"--Tim, Superman Tim
Great job with the SM showdown vid Ian!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

12 laps on supermax was David Spiegel. Awesome! 

Supermax Showdown video makes me laugh every time I see it. Thanks.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

*A few more...*

A few more low quality but semi-entertaining shots...
To be fair, that guy in the green boat/blue helmet ran SM about a hundred times and different ways...I just happened to click on the one where he was upside down What kind of boat was that anyway (specifically).

Also, wanted to thank IAN's wife for bringing HOMEMADE carrot cake to the shindig!!!! Are you kidding me?! HOMEMADE CARROT CAKE!!!!! Awesomeness. Classy event with classy people...unless of course, you're one of the people that dodged the $20 fee to cover the costs of this classy affair...het hemm...you know who you are...


----------



## BrianP (Nov 13, 2011)

Can't tell for sure but it looks like a DR mafia


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

That is definitely the Drago Rossi Mafia


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

andy "doe" rocks the drago rossi CSM club boat!!


----------



## STEEPNDEEP (Apr 12, 2012)

Any sticker available?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a handful of stickers left over from the event. If you come find me, I will give you some?


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice shot of my botched left line at Supermax... That micro eddy is hard to turn around in, but I gave it a go. Thanks to Shawn, I didn't have to run the slot upside down!


----------

